# Ok, I'm stumped.  Why is this tailstock accessory made this way?



## itsme_Bernie (May 16, 2013)

Thanks folks

I know about crotch centers, but this is 3/4 inch mount in the back, and these two 3/4 inch rods in the v-grooves in the front.  

My 10L came with a turret tailstock, but does not appear to have ever even set up.













Bernie


----------



## pineyfolks (May 16, 2013)

I've never seen one like that, maybe it was made so you can replace the rods after they are worn. You can use those in a mill or drill to quick center round stock for less critical jobs.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 16, 2013)

It's just so weird, as it was definitely made commercially, and finished.


Bernie


----------



## tekfab (May 16, 2013)

How about it being a version of this "crotch" centre  ? 

http://www.homemetalshopclub.org/hints/hints.html

Mike Young


----------



## genec (May 16, 2013)

I believe it's a 2 TO 1 notch converter:whiteflag:


----------



## 4GSR (May 16, 2013)

Looks like a anvil for a Rockwell hardness tester for hold small diameter part of some sort.

Ken


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 16, 2013)

4gsr said:


> Looks like a anvil for a Rockwell hardness tester for hold small diameter part of some sort.
> 
> Ken



Hmmm..  You might have something there, Ken..   Google time




Bernie


----------



## Bartonius (May 17, 2013)

Here is the Hardness Tester Anvil from here at work in the lab, I agree with the others.  

You have a hardness tester anvil, now all you need is the rest!!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 17, 2013)

Bartonius said:


> View attachment 53789
> View attachment 53790
> 
> 
> ...



XD !!  Hah hah hah!!   I need a Rockwell hardness tester for my ANVIL!!!   Hah hah hah!!!  

Anyone need one for their Rockwell tester?  


Bernie


----------

